# Problem with Prestige APS-997 Programming Remotes



## blemmon (Nov 13, 2008)

My problem is that the remotes will not communicate with the control module. The remotes are are not being recognized by the control module. I am missing the external transceiver antenna. Is there any other way to program the remotes and if not, can I purchase the antenna seperately. If I can purchase it seperate, where or what type of store would you suggest. Thank you!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If we are on about remote central locking then the chances are that the key has lost its compatibility with the car.

You will need to re-program the key so that it is recognised by the cars receiver to allow it to open the doors.


----------

